# Anzugsdrehmomente (race face diabolus)



## Bike Lane (11. September 2006)

ich hab eine frage an euch: findet ihr die anzugsdrehmomente nicht ein bisschen extrem? für ein m6 gewinde 16,5nm an der gabelschaftklemmung und 12,5 nm an der lenkerklemmung? 8nm bei der sattelstütze? ich hab die sattelstütze mit 8 nm angezogen und bin nach einem misslungenem drop auf den sattel geplumpst und mir hat es das hintere teil wo die schraubenköpfe sind komplett abgerissen, weil die schrauben so fest angezogen waren. irgendwie kann ich das nicht verstehen, vorallem weil ein lenker schon bei circa 8nm bombenfest sitzt und ein sattel bei 4-6nm.


----------



## blaubaer (11. September 2006)

ich zieh meine schrauben beim vorbau mit 10Nm an 
bei der sattelstütze mach ichs ohne drehmoment, da zieh ich einfach so fest an bis nicht mehr geht, sonst knackt/knirscht die stütze  



> ich hab die sattelstütze mit 8 nm angezogen und bin nach einem misslungenem drop auf den sattel geplumpst und mir hat es das hintere teil wo die schraubenköpfe sind komplett abgerissen,



was wäre dann passiert wenn die schrauben nicht so fest angezogen gewesen wären ???  

ps: (meine meinung) Dropen war noch nie gesund fürs material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (12. September 2006)

es wäre wahrscheinlich nichts passiert, wenn die schrauben nicht so fest angezogen worden wären. das material würde dann nicht von haus aus schon so dermaßen unter spannung stehen und einen schlag leicht aushalten. naja, insgesamt bin ich schon sehr enttäuscht von der race face qualität und das leider nicht zum ersten mal. das taper tretlager, welches lebenslange garantie hatte wurde im trial einsatz nach einem jahr zerlegt. beim xc isis gingen gleich nach dem zweiten ausritt die lager kaputt. irgendwas stimmt da nicht so ganz. naja von den diabolus lass ich lieber die finger sonst hab ich viel geld herausgeschmissen bei meinem glück.


----------

